# NT(attoo)D! (Tolkien content inside!)



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a couple pieces that are semi random, but the last few I've gotten are just Lord Of The Rings/Tolkien pieces and this is by far my favourite! We did it a little bit bigger than I had originally wanted but that's perfectly okay because everything I have so far is in a straight line, so this kind of broke that! We just got the outline and very subtle shading done, but anyways I'll shut up and leave you the pictures!










I don't quite take the best pictures but that's as good as we're getting tonight! If you're more interested in seeing it just let me know and I'll but sure to snap some shots tomorrow!


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice dude!

Are you guys going to go back and fill stuff in more?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 12, 2014)

asher said:


> Nice dude!
> 
> Are you guys going to go back and fill stuff in more?



Thanks man! And of course, after Christmas there's tons of shading and colour in the sword to be done! I'm beyond stoked. I love looking at this piece but it looks very hollow if that makes sense. I'm super excited to finish it!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 12, 2014)

That's gonna be sweet, man! Subbed to see the finished piece!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 12, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> That's gonna be sweet, man! Subbed to see the finished piece!



Thanks for taking a liking! I'm super stoked to finish it!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 16, 2014)

That looks awesome! any photos of your other tats?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## asher (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## juankyman (Jan 31, 2015)

cool!


----------

